# README: How to create a LAMBDA function thread in the forum



## smozgur (Dec 9, 2020)

FUNCTIONNAME's short explanation goes to this paragraph.

You might also want to write an explanation in multiple paragraphs. Please try to keep the explanation short as much as possible. See the following posts for more detail.


```
=LAMBDA(firstArgument, secondArgument,
    FORMULA(IF(firstArgument > 1, secondArgument, 0))
)
```
Book1ABC112ResultSheet1Cell FormulasRangeFormulaC1C1=FUNCTIONNAME(A1, B1)


----------



## smozgur (Dec 9, 2020)

This is how it looks like in the edit mode.

There are three custom fields to enter the function syntax, function arguments, and function description.
*Function syntax* defines how to write the function in the cell.
*Function arguments* define the arguments to be entered each argument in a new line. The argument name and its description are separated by a single colon.
*Function short description* explains the purpose of the function. Displayed in the thread list to provide quick information about the lambda function.

It is recommended to use XL2BB to upload a sample mini-sheet that contains the function.






	Create a new LAMBDA function thread


----------



## smozgur (Dec 9, 2020)

This is how the actual post looks like:

Function syntax and argument definition are placed at the top of the thread. That's why the custom fields should be entered exactly as explained.





	The actual post


----------

